# La Roma ha chiuso per Astori



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Luglio 2014)

Secondo Skysport e' tutto fatto ormai per il passaggio di Astori alla Roma.Il rinnovo del contratto nelle ultime ore e' servito solo per far guadagnare al Cagliari qualche milione in piu.Si aspetta solo l'ufficialita' dell'operazione.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Luglio 2014)

Ma che se ne fanno?


----------



## hiei87 (23 Luglio 2014)

Mah...giocatore non da grande squadra. Se Benatia resterà, Astori potrà comunque essere una discreta alternativa a Castan. Se il marocchino partirà, non vedo come la Roma possa pensare di sostituirlo in questo modo...


----------



## diavolo (23 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma che se ne fanno?



Va via Benatia?


----------



## juventino (23 Luglio 2014)

Se è per sostituire Benatia è un pessimo affare, al contrario se è preso per fare la riserva è una buona operazione.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Luglio 2014)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Va via Benatia?



E' quello che sto pensando anche io a questo punto,senno' quest'operazione non avrebbe senso


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Luglio 2014)

UltrasRN ha scritto:


> Secondo Skysport e' tutto fatto ormai per il passaggio di Astori alla Roma.Il rinnovo del contratto nelle ultime ore e' servito solo per far guadagnare al Cagliari qualche milione in piu.Si aspetta solo l'ufficialita' dell'operazione.



La Roma in questo mercato sta dando le piste a tutti,sembra davvero una big. Altro che cene da giannino o 0393949389 incontri con il procuratore. Ha soffiato Iturbe agendo da dietro,Astori (non è un fenomeno eh) era praticamente della Lazio, la Roma è entrata e taak.

Ovviamente il giocatore è quello che è. Però, è così che un club lavora. Poche parole e via.

E noi siamo lì con icontri ed incontri ed incontri per poi sentire la solità storia


----------



## Ercolino (23 Luglio 2014)

Con la Champions e le ambizioni di campionato non potevano di certo puntare come terzo difensore al ritorno di Toloi... Astori è un buon innesto e potrà far rifiatare a turno i due centrali difensivi o magari giocarsi anche le sue chance con Castan (anche se quest'ultimo data la passata stagione parte favorito)... Se Benatia verrà ceduto, non dipende da questo acquisto... infatti se questo accadrà la società con l'introito punterà ad un ennesimo innesto in difesa... Cmq come espresso in altri post precedenti, nel mercato Italiano ormai è la Roma che comanda... da le parti nostre invece non possiam far altro che guardare.


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2014)

Benissimo. Speriamo che ora vendano Benatia.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Benissimo. Speriamo che ora vendano Benatia.



Ho letto che Benatia sta per rinnovare,quindi e' un operazione per incrementare il parco difensori della rosa


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Luglio 2014)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Va via Benatia?


Ci ho pensato io, ma Astori titolare è una pessima scelta per una squadra che punta al campionato.
Per il resto sono d'accordo con tifo'o. Poche chiacchiere, zero teatrini e molti fatti. Complimenti a Sabatini.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Luglio 2014)

Se mandano via Benatia, significa che vogliono aiutare la Juve a rivincere lo scudetto, altrimenti non me lo spiego.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Luglio 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo Skysport e' tutto fatto ormai per il passaggio di Astori alla Roma.Il rinnovo del contratto nelle ultime ore e' servito solo per far guadagnare al Cagliari qualche milione in piu.Si aspetta solo l'ufficialita' dell'operazione.



Roma come al solito fantastica nel blitz,ma questo è un giocatorino.


----------



## Coconut (23 Luglio 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> E' quello che sto pensando anche io a questo punto,senno' quest'operazione non avrebbe senso



Astori è mancino, però. Avrebbe più senso vendere Castan. 
Cmq, da quello che so, Benatia e Castan restano, e potrebbe arrivare anche un quarto centrale alla Roma.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Luglio 2014)

Coconut ha scritto:


> Astori è mancino, però. Avrebbe più senso vendere Castan.
> Cmq, da quello che so, Benatia e Castan restano, e potrebbe arrivare anche un quarto centrale alla Roma.



Astori > Castan tra l'altro.


Per me è una bella operazione, l'Italia potrebbe guadagnarci il suo nuovo centrale titolare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2014)

Benatia, Castan, Astori e Romagnoli. Hanno completato il pacchetto difensori, adesso manca soltanto Carrasco in e Ljajic out, poi possono pure andare a vincere lo scudetto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Luglio 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo Skysport e' tutto fatto ormai per il passaggio di Astori alla Roma.Il rinnovo del contratto nelle ultime ore e' servito solo per far guadagnare al Cagliari qualche milione in piu.Si aspetta solo l'ufficialita' dell'operazione.



Certo che stanno sempre in mezzo , si infilano ovunque  .


----------



## Jino (24 Luglio 2014)

Bel acquisto per la Roma, gli serviva un terzo centrale


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Benatia, Castan, Astori e Romagnoli. Hanno completato il pacchetto difensori, adesso manca soltanto Carrasco in e Ljajic out, poi possono pure andare a vincere lo scudetto.



tra l'altro temo che in assenza di alternative Ljajic glielo potremmo finanziare noi


----------



## Aldo (24 Luglio 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> E' quello che sto pensando anche io a questo punto,senno' quest'operazione non avrebbe senso



Come non ha senso, la Roma in questo momento ha centrali Castan e Benatia, nemmeno un sostituto, ci sarebbe Romagnoli ma non è ancora pronto, e deve giocare per crescere, sicuramente verrà ceduto in prestito.
Non si sa se Benatia rimane o va via, il fatto che arriva Astori per ora in prestito e che la Roma stia seguendo difensori come Rolando e Campagnaro, difensori low cost, fa pensare che Benatia rimane.


----------



## Aldo (24 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Benatia, Castan, Astori e Romagnoli. Hanno completato il pacchetto difensori, adesso manca soltanto Carrasco in e Ljajic out, poi possono pure andare a vincere lo scudetto.



Ne arriverà un'altro secondo me, Romagnoli sarebbe buono mandarlo in prestito l'ideale era lasciarlo al Cagliari come sostituto di Astori. Garcia preferisce mettere centrale di sinistra uno con piede sinistro e di destra uno con piede destro. Castan, Astori e Romagnoli sono sinistri, Benatia destro. Quando arriverà il difensore destro si capirà se Benatia va via o rimane, dipende da chi arriva.


----------



## Aldo (24 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Certo che stanno sempre in mezzo , si infilano ovunque  .



Sabatini con i suoi collaboratori segue parecchi giocatori durante tutto l'anno. Non e che si inserisce alla fine, anche qua come Iturbe e Nainggolan è stato il primo ad andare sul giocatore.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Luglio 2014)

*Contatto tra Sabatini e Marroccu,siamo ai dettagli conclusivi dell'operazione per il passaggio del giocatore in giallorosso.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Ne arriverà un'altro secondo me, Romagnoli sarebbe buono mandarlo in prestito l'ideale era lasciarlo al Cagliari come sostituto di Astori. Garcia preferisce mettere centrale di sinistra uno con piede sinistro e di destra uno con piede destro. Castan, Astori e Romagnoli sono sinistri, Benatia destro. Quando arriverà il difensore destro si capirà se Benatia va via o rimane, dipende da chi arriva.


Comprarne ancora un altro sarebbe la soluzione migliore.


----------



## Pessotto (24 Luglio 2014)

Scarsissimo, comunque vedo che la coerenza su sto forum è pari a 0: l'avesse preso Galliani, sarebbe stato coperto di insulti e sputi, ora lo prende la Roma e diventa un buon acquisto? Ma per favore, per favore.
Magari sto bidone è costato più di Rami, anzi sicuramente...


----------



## Frikez (24 Luglio 2014)

Se non fosse per Iturbe e forse Ucan la campagna acquisti della Roma sarebbe da mani nei capelli, vediamo cosa faranno con Benatia che comunque resterà ancora per poco, un anno al massimo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Luglio 2014)

A quanto pare gli ultras della lazio sono in rivolta per il mancato acquisto di Astori. Il fatto che vada alla roma è una doppia beffa.
Tare pronto a dimettersi.

Hai capito Astori....dev'essere uno tosto tosto
lol


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se non fosse per Iturbe e forse Ucan la campagna acquisti della Roma sarebbe da mani nei capelli, vediamo cosa faranno con Benatia che comunque resterà ancora per poco, un anno al massimo.


Discorso riduttivo, chiaro che Cole e Keita non potessero basare, assumono tutt'altro senso con Ucan e Iturbe vicino.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Discorso riduttivo, chiaro che Cole e Keita non potessero basare, assumono tutt'altro senso con Ucan e Iturbe vicino.



Dimentichi Emanuela


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Dimentichi Emanuela


Fortissimo


----------



## Frikez (24 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Discorso riduttivo, chiaro che Cole e Keita non potessero basare, assumono tutt'altro senso con Ucan e Iturbe vicino.



Ucan ha 20 anni ed è comunque in prestito, se non rende lo rimandano in Turchia..trovo il mercato della Juve che partiva già da una base ottima superiore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ucan ha 20 anni ed è comunque in prestito, se non rende lo rimandano in Turchia..trovo il mercato della Juve che partiva già da una base ottima superiore.


Non sono d'accordo. La Roma aveva bisogno di almeno un centrale di riserva a Benatia e Castan e l'ha preso, Astori, che sebbene su questi lidi sia bistrattato a me non è mai dispiaciuto, anche perché va per fare panchina e va in una squadra rodata; si sono rifatti la fascia sinistra da capo sbolognando l'insipido Dodò e prendendo Cole, certo, ha un'età, però non è difficile che possa avere la stessa riuscita di Maicon, su Emanuelson vi do ragione, avrebbero potuto risparmiarselo; poi avevano bisogno di due centrocampisti e l'hanno presi, uno d'esperienza come Keita e uno giovane e di prospettiva come Ucan, giusto mix dunque; infine in attacco mancava un esterno e hanno preso Iturbe e molto probabilmente Carrasco sostituirà Ljajic. Non è stato un mercato di grandi nomi ma hanno operato laddove era necessario.


----------



## dottor Totem (24 Luglio 2014)

Astori è diventato improvvisamente un buon giocatore?


----------



## Frikez (24 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. La Roma aveva bisogno di almeno un centrale di riserva a Benatia e Castan e l'ha preso, Astori, che sebbene su questi lidi sia bistrattato a me non è mai dispiaciuto, anche perché va per fare panchina e va in una squadra rodata; si sono rifatti la fascia sinistra da capo sbolognando l'insipido Dodò e prendendo Cole, certo, ha un'età, però non è difficile che possa avere la stessa riuscita di Maicon, su Emanuelson vi do ragione, avrebbero potuto risparmiarselo; poi avevano bisogno di due centrocampisti e l'hanno presi, uno d'esperienza come Keita e uno giovane e di prospettiva come Ucan, giusto mix dunque; infine in attacco mancava un esterno e hanno preso Iturbe e molto probabilmente Carrasco sostituirà Ljajic. Non è stato un mercato di grandi nomi ma hanno operato laddove era necessario.



Che i giocatori siano funzionali mi sta bene ma i nomi in generale non mi piacciono, la Roma per vincere lo scudetto doveva fare altro secondo me e invece ora dipenderanno sempre da quei 4/5 cioè Totti, Strootman, Benatia, Pjanic e Gervinho..se questi riusciranno a tenere una buona condizione per tutta la stagione allora possono giocarsela in Italia altrimenti faranno un campionato simile a quello passato.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Luglio 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Astori è diventato improvvisamente un buon giocatore?



Chi lo voleva al Milan (  ) chi l'ha rimpianto in Nazionale, Cagliaritani in lacrime, Laziali in rivolta, Romanisti contenti...


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Che i giocatori siano funzionali mi sta bene ma i nomi in generale non mi piacciono, la Roma per vincere lo scudetto doveva fare altro secondo me e invece ora dipenderanno sempre da quei 4/5 cioè Totti, Strootman, Benatia, Pjanic e Gervinho..se questi riusciranno a tenere una buona condizione per tutta la stagione allora possono giocarsela in Italia altrimenti faranno *un campionato simile a quello passato*.



 In condizioni NORMALI, un passo da capolista


----------



## Frikez (24 Luglio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> In condizioni NORMALI, un passo da capolista



Infatti sono finiti a soli 17 punti


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Infatti sono finiti a soli 17 punti



perchè c'era una juve macina record , quest'anno c'è allegri e non ci sarà vidal


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Che i giocatori siano funzionali mi sta bene ma i nomi in generale non mi piacciono, la Roma per vincere lo scudetto doveva fare altro secondo me e invece ora dipenderanno sempre da quei 4/5 cioè Totti, Strootman, Benatia, Pjanic e Gervinho..se questi riusciranno a tenere una buona condizione per tutta la stagione allora possono giocarsela in Italia altrimenti faranno un campionato simile a quello passato.


In realtà la Roma aveva già la squadra titolare, doveva soltanto allungare la panchina e l'ha fatto. Come potevi migliorare il loro undici titolare senza prendere i soliti nomi inaccessibili? 
Il passo dell'anno scorso? Magari, con 85 punti si vince il campionato, son stati sfortunati a trovarsi la Juve dei 100 punti davanti, ma la Juve quest'anno non ci sarà.


----------



## prebozzio (24 Luglio 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Contatto tra Sabatini e Marroccu,siamo ai dettagli conclusivi dell'operazione per il passaggio del giocatore in giallorosso.*


Grande acquisto se le cifre sono quelle di cui si parla.


----------



## Frikez (24 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In realtà la Roma aveva già la squadra titolare, doveva soltanto allungare la panchina e l'ha fatto. Come potevi migliorare il loro undici titolare senza prendere i soliti nomi inaccessibili?
> Il passo dell'anno scorso? Magari, con 85 punti si vince il campionato, son stati sfortunati a trovarsi la Juve dei 100 punti davanti, ma la Juve quest'anno non ci sarà.



Non prendendo dei parametri 0 indecenti per prima cosa..la Juve non ci sarà lo dici tu, per me nonostante tutto sono i favoriti, non faranno 90 o 100 punti ma vinceranno lo stesso secondo me, stesso discorso per la Roma che con la Champions di mezzo perderà una marea di punti per strada.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Luglio 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Astori è diventato improvvisamente un buon giocatore?



io mi tengo rami tutta la vita.  a quel prezzo poi...


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Luglio 2014)

Ma la Roma tutti sti soldi vorrei sapere dove li trova.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Luglio 2014)

*ufficiale: "La società Cagliari comunica di aver ceduto Davide Astori alla Roma con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto".*


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2014)

Un grandissimo colpo... per le rivali della Roma.


----------



## accadde_domani (24 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un grandissimo colpo... per le rivali della Roma.



Bah, viene a fare il terzo o quarto. E' un buon giocatore che nella rotazione campionato ci sta più che bene. Anche andasse via Benatia, e francamente non ci credo per come si sono messe le cose, di sicuro verrebbe preso un altro difensore di ottimo livello, quindi lui sempre terzo sarebbe.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Luglio 2014)

La Roma quest anno sarà un grosso buco nell'acqua, purtroppo...


----------



## mandraghe (24 Luglio 2014)

Beh non me la sento di criticare una società che sta facendo un mercato come quello della Roma, d'accordo che Astori non è un fenomeno, però se vuoi migliorare la rosa è un colpo che ci sta, (un po' come quando noi prendemmo Bonera nel 2006, avendo però sia Nesta, che Maldini), l'avessimo fatto noi un mercato come quelli che i giallorossi hanno fatto negli ultimi due anni...


----------



## Albijol (24 Luglio 2014)

Spero non sia il preambolo per la cessione di Benatia...come riserva va bene.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Luglio 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La Roma quest anno sarà un grosso buco nell'acqua, purtroppo...



anch'io ho questa sensazione, sono troppo esaltati

va a finire che allegri festeggerà...


----------



## Dexter (24 Luglio 2014)

Sabatini è un buon dirigente, ma questa sessione sta facendo un mercato ridicolo.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Luglio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> anch'io ho questa sensazione, sono troppo esaltati
> 
> va a finire che allegri festeggerà...



Esatto, piazze come Roma e Napoli hanno sì bisogno dell'entusiasmo, ma con un'eccessiva esaltazione rischiano di sgonfiarsi. Sento tanto parlare di Roma favorita, ma il gap con la juventus resta enorme, soprattutto se consideriamo il dna dei due club. Rispetto all'anno scorso la Roma si è rafforzata, ma avrà anche la Champions, non avrà l'esaltazione delle 9 vittorie iniziali, e non sarà più una sorpresa, quindi gli avversari la affronteranno con un altro spirito.
In più credo che Benatia sarà ceduto...


----------



## Coconut (24 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Astori > Castan tra l'altro.
> 
> 
> Per me è una bella operazione, l'Italia potrebbe guadagnarci il suo nuovo centrale titolare.



Mmmhhh, sottovaluti molto Castan.


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2014)

I laziali disperati per Astori. Mah...

Dovrebbero fare festa...


----------



## accadde_domani (24 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> I laziali disperati per Astori. Mah...
> 
> Dovrebbero fare festa...



Se la tua difesa recita Novaretti-Cana-Dias Astori è acqua nel deserto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non prendendo dei parametri 0 indecenti per prima cosa..la Juve non ci sarà lo dici tu, per me nonostante tutto sono i favoriti, non faranno 90 o 100 punti ma vinceranno lo stesso secondo me, stesso discorso per la Roma che con la Champions di mezzo perderà una marea di punti per strada.


Sì, ha preso dei parametri 0 ma ha anche fatto altre operazioni onerose, quindi non vedo la malvagità di certi colpi come Keita e Cole dato che sono stati inseriti in un preciso progetto tattico. Beh, sì, la Champions sarà un grosso impegno per loro ma le due squadre per affrontarla col campionato, adesso, ce l'hanno quindi può darsi che perderanno più energie del previsto ma sono innegabilmente attrezzati. Infine, per quanto riguarda la Juve, beh, non lo dico io, che l'anno prossimo non ci saranno è un dato di fatto.


----------



## Frikez (24 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, ha preso dei parametri 0 ma ha anche fatto altre operazioni onerose, quindi non vedo la malvagità di certi colpi come Keita e Cole dato che sono stati inseriti in un preciso progetto tattico. Beh, sì, la Champions sarà un grosso impegno per loro ma le due squadre per affrontarla col campionato, adesso, ce l'hanno quindi può darsi che perderanno più energie del previsto ma sono innegabilmente attrezzati. Infine, per quanto riguarda la Juve, beh, non lo dico io, che l'anno prossimo non ci saranno è un dato di fatto.



La Roma per adesso ha fatto un unico grande investimento cioè Iturbe, il resto sono o parametri 0 o gente che deve dimostrare ancora tutto come Ucan, Carrasco e Yedlin, il fatto poi che Astori sia arrivato in prestito dimostra che forse non credono del tutto nel giocatore e prima di comprarlo vogliono valutarlo un anno.

La Juve se non cede Pogba e Vidal ha già vinto il campionato, nonostante Allegri in panchina.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> La Roma per adesso ha fatto un unico grande investimento cioè Iturbe, il resto sono o parametri 0 o gente che deve dimostrare ancora tutto come Ucan, Carrasco e Yedlin, il fatto poi che Astori sia arrivato in prestito dimostra che forse non credono del tutto nel giocatore e prima di comprarlo vogliono valutarlo un anno.
> 
> La Juve se non cede Pogba e Vidal ha già vinto il campionato, nonostante Allegri in panchina.


Ma l'11 titolare già c'era, a parte Iturbe, mi spieghi chi avrebbero dovuto prendere in panchina? Nastasic, Rakitic e Falcao? Sul perché la Juventus sarà un fallimento si è magistralmente espresso Principe in uno dei giorni passati e qui lo cito:



Principe ha scritto:


> Il discorso è semplice la Juve non è una squadra piena zeppa di campioni , ha vinto grazie a conte che ha inventato un modo di giocare basato su una cattiveria agonistica fuori dal comune , una preparazione fisica che ha fatto venire più di un dubbio sul doping , ha reinventato Pirlo perché gli ha messo dietro 3 centrali e 2 ali che puntualmente andavano sui lanci di Pirlo . É una squadra che ha vinto con queste caratteristiche in pratica ha vinto con IL GIOCO. Non con la palla lunga , non con approssimazione e improvvisazione . Conte è un allenatore che non sopporto ma che TATTICAMENTE È PREPARATISSIMO , ed è anche iper amato dai calciatori ( basta vedere llorente, marchisio , tevez ) . Allegri non ha niente di tutto questo , è uno che sdrammatizza , che ride , che è bravo a distruggere il gioco avversario (vedi Barcellona ) che è assolutamente incapace di creare gioco . Ergo sarà un fallimento perché la Juve ha tutti giocatori di sistema , persino vidal per quanto forte si esalta in un sistema . L'unico che può inventare dal nulla è tevez , troppo poco. Sarà un fallimento e anche grande.


----------



## Frikez (24 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma l'11 titolare già c'era, a parte Iturbe, mi spieghi chi avrebbero dovuto prendere in panchina? Nastasic, Rakitic e Falcao? Sul perché la Juventus sarà un fallimento si è magistralmente espresso Principe in uno dei giorni passati e qui lo cito:



Boh nomi non mi vengono in mente, sicuramente un terzino di spinta che nel gioco di Garcia è fondamentale, di sicuro non Cole che è un paralitico e tanto meno Emanuelson, poi un centrale che non fosse Astori (va bene anche un Heurtaux) e per concludere un esterno da inserire nelle rotazioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Boh nomi non mi vengono in mente, sicuramente un terzino di spinta che nel gioco di Garcia è fondamentale, di sicuro non Cole che è un paralitico e tanto meno Emanuelson, poi un centrale che non fosse Astori (va bene anche un Heurtaux) e per concludere un esterno da inserire nelle rotazioni.


Emanuelson è un cesso e siamo d'accordo ma in fondo hanno sempre Balzaretti che potrebbe recuperare, Cole non è detto non possa avere una resa simile a quella di Maicon. Dire che Heurtaux sia meglio di Astori significa essere di parte.


----------



## Ale (24 Luglio 2014)

non gli invidio astori, ma la roma ha una dinamicità sul mercato impressionante, superiore a tutti in italia.


----------



## Frikez (24 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Emanuelson è un cesso e siamo d'accordo ma in fondo hanno sempre Balzaretti che potrebbe recuperare, Cole non è detto non possa avere una resa simile a quella di Maicon. Dire che Heurtaux sia meglio di Astori significa essere di parte.



Balzaretti rischia di ritirarsi, ha seri problemi di pubalgia e non riescono a curarlo..ormai è andato. Meglio di Astori in serie A ce ne sono una marea, Heurtaux è il primo che mi è venuto in mente.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Emanuelson è un cesso e siamo d'accordo ma in fondo hanno sempre Balzaretti che potrebbe recuperare, Cole non è detto non possa avere una resa simile a quella di Maicon. *Dire che Heurtaux sia meglio di Astori significa essere di parte.*


Allora sono di parte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Balzaretti rischia di ritirarsi, ha seri problemi di pubalgia e non riescono a curarlo..ormai è andato. Meglio di Astori in serie A ce ne sono una marea, Heurtaux è il primo che mi è venuto in mente.


Parlerà il campo allora


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Luglio 2014)

con questo acquisto si sono indeboliti, hanno vanificato quanto di buono avevano fatto con l'arrivo di iturbe..


----------



## Jino (25 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> con questo acquisto si sono indeboliti, hanno vanificato quanto di buono avevano fatto con l'arrivo di iturbe..



perchè? Astori è l'alternativa ai titolari, lo scorso anno l'alternativa era Toloi che hanno spedito in Brasile di nuovo, direi che si sono rafforzati anche li rispetto allo scorso anno


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> perchè? Astori è l'alternativa ai titolari, lo scorso anno l'alternativa era Toloi che hanno spedito in Brasile di nuovo, direi che si sono rafforzati anche li rispetto allo scorso anno



era un esagerazione la mia perche astori proprio non mi piace..se fosse come dici tu allora va bne, ci puo stare, ma se venisse per fare.il titolare al posto di castan o di benatia che viene ceduto si indeboliscono davvero e anche di molto..


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Parlerà il campo allora



astori è sarso davvero, per dire l' altro centrale del cagliari rossettini era migliore di lui


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Luglio 2014)

Come riserva puó passare. Inoltre hanno soffiato un giocatore che era ormai dei cugini. Chapeu.


----------



## rossovero (26 Luglio 2014)

Se Chiellini è il titolare della Nazionale, Astori può fare la riserva nella Roma.


----------



## davoreb (26 Luglio 2014)

Si che pagare 7 astori e noi 3.5 rami.


----------

